# Next Petco Dollar-Per-Gallon Sale?



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Any idea when the next Petco dollar-per-gallon sale will be?


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

sdbrewer said:


> Any idea when the next Petco dollar-per-gallon sale will be?


I"m not sure, but I will be buying a lot of tanks when it does come around. I asked this past weekend, they told me that they have it every 2-3 months. I'm not sure if different stores do it at different times though.

If I had to guess, I would think around Black Friday would be a good time to do it. 

Also, At the store in Dallas, they told me they could do rain checks just in case they didn't have the tanks in stock. Hope it is soon though...


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

I was told by the store manager in norman oklahoma that they werent doing them any more , due to the fact the brand they did that on, they no longer carry . But that could just be in oklahoma


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Aqueon was bought out by Tetra. They carry Tetra now. I have to think that promotion will continue.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i was in petco in austin.. and noticed all the aqueon tanks were gone.. and they were replaced by TETRA


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

A 29G tetra tank was the one I bought during petcos last $1 per gallon sale.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess I got lucky then. They had 29g tetras as well but I grabbed the last aqueon on display. The 40g I got were tetra's though. I really like the build of the Aqueon. They used 1/4" glass all around. The tetra's use 3/16" but the bottom is tempered. Fortunately I only need 2 more 40g to complete my project. All the previous tanks I got were all Aqueons.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I just called one of the Petcos here in Long Beach and the guy said that they are not informed until a couple days before it happens. He did say that the DPG sales typically go down when the new advertising (flyers in the paper?) comes out. He said the next advertising cycle is supposed to be starting November 30th.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Come on Nov 30th. I have nearly a dozen tanks to buy, lol. I recall someone mention around Black Friday and the 30th would get us in that range. Also I think there maybe a few Aqueons out there or they still make them under this name and its specs by chance. I recently bought a 15g tank to break down and play around with and it was an Aqueon. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I was chatting with some petco employees and based on the ad they have for black friday /the holiday season it doesn't look like there's going to be a $1/gal sale before the end of 2013.

I hope they're wrong.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

0live said:


> I was chatting with some petco employees and based on the ad they have for black friday /the holiday season it doesn't look like there's going to be a $1/gal sale before the end of 2013.
> 
> I hope they're wrong.


I hope there wrong as well... I called the other day they told me they wouldn't know till mid week. I could see the next sale happening in January after the holidays, so looks like we might have to wait a bit longer...



Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## LailaSophia (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm following this thread! 40 gallon breeder here I come!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Just called and they said either this weekend or the weekend after. She said they pretty much HAVE to have a DPG sale before Christmas.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Another option is to look for any local grand openings for petco, they almost always do a $1- per g sale for the first weekend at those locations.


----------



## sendthis (Dec 12, 2010)

I think there must be a local/regional policy. The one in my area (Orlando, FL) only seems to have it around September of each year. I monitor it closely since I like to pick up tanks -- just not a lot at once.

In Dayton Ohio, Jack's Aquarium also seemed to have DPG too at times (not sure how frequently though).


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

If memory serves me correctly it seems around here (Dallas/Fort Worth) I would always see them around Jan/Feb as they are trying to clear old stock as before the new stuff for the quater comes in. The employees are really just playing a guessing game and so is management. All that is handed down from corporate and they don't give them any real heads up but maybe a week or two. 

From a business stand point it really doesn't make sense to have a sale like that during the biggest shopping season of the year. Yes I understand it is christmas time and it is all about deals. If you think about it, people are out spending money regardless and stores will make profit without a sale. So when they do a sale after the shopping season that is just boasted income because of tax returns. 

I guess it is safe to say you can't use any of these tanks for a reef tank since they are using tempered glass on the bottom. Then again that isn't a problem for people here or going in there looking for a tank. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> *From a business stand point it really doesn't make sense to have a sale like that during the biggest shopping season of the year*. Yes I understand it is christmas time and it is all about deals. If you think about it, people are out spending money regardless and stores will make profit without a sale. So when they do a sale after the shopping season that is just boasted income because of tax returns.


it makes sense ANYTIME of year.. the price is cheap for 1 tank.. cuz then they get ya with all the accessories you need to operate it.. LOL

ps.. austin has the sale about 3 to 4 times a year..


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Warlock said:


> it makes sense ANYTIME of year.. the price is cheap for 1 tank.. cuz then they get ya with all the accessories you need to operate it.. LOL
> 
> ps.. austin has the sale about 3 to 4 times a year..


You need accessories regardless if it is on sale or not. If a business can maximize profits there is really no need for a sale during a time when people are already spending anyways. The point of a sale is to generate sales and profit during a time of slow spending to generate revenue that might not be there otherwise. Which isn't the case right now as people are out spending because of the holidays. Because of that they can maximize their profit without the need to stimulate sales.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> You need accessories regardless if it is on sale or not. If a business can maximize profits there is really no need for a sale during a time when people are already spending anyways. The point of a sale is to generate sales and profit during a time of slow spending to generate revenue that might not be there otherwise. Which isn't the case right now as people are out spending because of the holidays. Because of that they can maximize their profit without the need to stimulate sales.


ok.. don't really care why they do it.. but i care WHEN they do it roud:


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

msbird said:


> Talked to my local Petco and the cashier said the sale starts the day after Christmas.


I hope your right and I'll believe it when I see it lol...


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> I hope your right and I'll believe it when I see it lol...


Thats always the best sale day and I'm always broke that day


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

What's funny is their 20G are already cheaper than a $1 a gallon...LoL


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd definitely like to see a DPG sale again soon... I'd like to maybe pick up a 55, cause they have 55 gallon brooklyn stands on there website/amazon for 50 bucks.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm a have to call tomorrow to verify this is correct. I just noticed that msbird only has one post total... Seems fishy... <-- Ha fishy....


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> I'm a have to call tomorrow to verify this is correct. I just noticed that msbird only has one post total... Seems fishy... <-- Ha fishy....



You noticed that too huh?

What store in their right mind would run a sale like that the day after Christmas with all the returns and exchanges going on. It would be a mad house...LoL


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> You noticed that too huh?
> 
> What store in their right mind would run a sale like that the day after Christmas with all the returns and exchanges going on. It would be a mad house...LoL


 
It would if people know about it. lol

I actually never heard about this kind of sale until a month or 2 ago. I'm thinking the people who are really into the hobby are the only one's who know... 

If I had a 40B bought for me for christmas though, and this sale came out. I would definitely be getting some money back... Or a second tank for free... lol


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ah, good point. You really never hear these kind of sales advertised. Not even to the perks members.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Petco in San Angelo Tx, hasn't heard about any $1 per gallon sale...


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

After googling previous years, it seems it typically happens in the beginning of January. Though I did find one where the dates were stated from Dec26th to Jan21st. That was in 2011.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

sdbrewer said:


> After googling previous years, it seems it typically happens in the beginning of January


That is what I have observed and been told in the past too. It's normally Jan/Feb around tax time.


----------



## Em-T (Dec 15, 2013)

Friend who works at petco said it comes out after the holidays so maybe the 26th is a plausible guess. Cant wait i got a birthday right after xmas so im going to have alot of money for tanks hopefully


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Em-T said:


> Friend who works at petco said it comes out after the holidays so maybe the 26th is a plausible guess.


Holiday or Holidays? 

Holidays would not be over until Jan 2nd. 

Which would fall right in line with the expectation of Jan/Feb sale.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I was talking to a Petco mgr. the other day about thie sales and she explained it like this.

The current sales ad runs until Chritmas. Sales ads start on Saturdays. They take a one week break after an ad(no sales promos). This gives them a chance to 'clean up' exp. advertising, signs, stickers, labels and get stocked for the next sale ad. So most likely nothing will happen until the new year. The sales ads usually run about 3 weeks.

I try to catch the Sales on dog food. I buy several lg. bags when do buy. MOST of the premium/ holistic dog food has a 12+ month exp. date. I typically save $18 -20 doing this.


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Was just in the PetCo near me yesterday. The fish guy said it would start shortly after New Years. He breeds corydoras and was telling me he was waiting for the sale to pick up another half dozen 10 gallons. SO given that he is actually personally interested in the sale I'm guessing his info is fairly reliable.


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

Here in Austin, it has usually been January and July for the tank sale.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm hoping January. 

Gonna get 3 40B's and a 20 long. That is the plan... 

What is everyone else planning on getting when the sale roles around?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

planning on getting a 40b...but for my hamster! lol I have way to many tanks with water in them as it is for now


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been told it starts the day after Christmas.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was in my local petco today grabbing an AC sponge. The pyramids of tanks were stacking up all around the fish section, so it looked like the sale is going to be starting soon. I was in a rush though so I didn't have time to confirm with an employee.


----------



## fandsw (Jan 30, 2004)

Guys, educate someone who hasn't had a Petco nearby until recently: 

Does this apply to all their tanks or are some excluded? In stock tanks only I presume?


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

fandsw said:


> Guys, educate someone who hasn't had a Petco nearby until recently:
> 
> Does this apply to all their tanks or are some excluded? In stock tanks only I presume?


The sale is for 10 gallons to 55g here, tank only


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Aqualady said:


> The sale is for 10 gallons to 55g here, tank only


Its the same here in Arkansas. I'm planning on picking up a 20 long and a few 10g if they aren't bought out when it happens. Lots of $1 fish sales right now here, but I need the tanks first! As much as I hate seeing betta in plastic cups and half dead goldfish laying at the bottom of overstocked tanks, I can't wait for DPG sales!


----------



## fandsw (Jan 30, 2004)

Aqualady said:


> The sale is for 10 gallons to 55g here, tank only


Bowfronts as well or only regular tanks?


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

fandsw said:


> Bowfronts as well or only regular tanks?


I'm pretty sure the dollar per gallon excludes bowfronts and all the fluval type special tanks, though they tend to mark a lot of them down a reasonable amount at the same time.. they just aren't DPG. It may be different in your area and it couldn't hurt to call and ask or check in.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=509553

Let's see if this holds up.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is he guessing or is that what he was told. I can't tell.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

...*takes a number and stands behind Texan at the deli counter...


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

m00se said:


> ...*takes a number and stands behind Texan at the deli counter...


:hihi:


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like my store is set up for that sale too.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

As a question to everyone… what tank are you interested in buying once the sale starts?

I'm considering adding a 29 gallon to the collection.


----------



## fandsw (Jan 30, 2004)

sdbrewer said:


> As a question to everyone… what tank are you interested in buying once the sale starts?
> 
> I'm considering adding a 29 gallon to the collection.


I'd love a 50g 3 footer, but I don't think they carry it....it's basically a taller 40g breeder.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

A couple of 10's. Already have 2 29's, 2 40b's, a 20 High and a 5.5. I'm running out of space and the wife is running out of patience.


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

A manager in Beaumont told.me the 26th


Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Don't these clowns know that everyone is broke after Christmas? 

Or is it just me? LOL


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Padraig Pearse said:


> Don't these clowns know that everyone is broke after Christmas?
> 
> Or is it just me? LOL


 I was broke, down to counting change in my truck ashtray after buying gifts/Christmas dinner.. but I got a Petco gift card for Christmas! Woohoo! Sorry to rub it in.. I also thought it should be after the new year.


----------



## Kensho (Oct 24, 2012)

Do they advertise on there website
Or in store only?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrbluepanda (Dec 17, 2007)

http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/de...eeid=569048&featuredcategorydropdown=1:569048


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

"thru 1/25/14"????

So until next Christmas it's going to be DPG???


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> "thru 1/25/14"????
> 
> So until next Christmas it's going to be DPG???


It's from December 26th, 2013 to January 25th, 2014.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ah crap, I was half asleep when I saw that. Makes more sense now.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got back from Petco. Bought

a 40B, 2 20L, and 2 5.5G. 

The 5.5 were originally $15.99 and they were on sale for 50% off. So I figured I would pick a couple up. Then the manager gave me another 40% or so off because he had to help someone else when he was scooping out some ghost shrimps for me. I thought that was pretty cool. I only paid like a buck and some change for each 5.5G. 

The closest Petco is an hour and half away so the extra discounts actually helped with the gas.

Funny story, my cell phone died when I was at Petco and I was using the GPS on my phone for directions. I went to a Walmart that was right there and picked up a car charger so I could use my phone to help me get home. Well, the car charger ports in my car where not working... So after 2 minutes of, "sh*t, what now..." I decided to try to figure out how to get home from memory. Luckily it wasn't that bad and I made it home. 

Definitely was an experience to get these tanks...


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

discoveringmypath said:


> Just got back from Petco. Bought
> 
> a 40B, 2 20L, and 2 5.5G.
> 
> ...



I wanted to pick up a bunch of the 5.5's for $1/ea but ofc the sale doesn't apply. Maybe at $8/ea I will have to reconsider...


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Carlin said:


> I wanted to pick up a bunch of the 5.5's for $1/ea but ofc the sale doesn't apply. Maybe at $8/ea I will have to reconsider...


Ya 50% off isn't that bad. It was a managers sale, I'm not sure that every store is doing it. He told the check out lady that they are just getting rid of them because they hardly ever sale.

I was tempted to get more because there were a few left... I don't know what I would do with them though... lol


----------

